

Y Combinator Grads Hate on Silicon Valley at NYU Panel - jessicaSFNY
http://betabeat.com/2012/11/y-combinator-rap-genius-shoptiques/

======
swohns
The headline is needlessly inflammatory. The bashing was entirely epicurean
(burritos & pizza stuff, reminds me of
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latke%E2%80%93Hamantash_Debate>). There were a
few interesting points, in that certain areas, because of resident industries,
lend themselves to certain businesses. Fashion in NYC is the one pointed to
the article, and I've seen similar arguments made for marketing businesses.
Love to get the boards thoughts about this for other sectors!

